# Solved: HP Business Inkjet 1200 - Firmware



## Tim Underwood (Oct 27, 2006)

The above named printer is stopping and all the lights come on as the paper is being fed round the printer from the tray. I orginally thought it was a paper jam, but the paper is not jammed at all, as when turning some of the cogs inside it moves the paper along fine. however when i have done this, cleared the "jam", and press the information page button on the front of the printer, it does it fine. . . I don't know what the problem is. . . Oh and HP support is useless. . .


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Tim,

To state the obvious - have you uninstalled and reinstalled the printer drivers?

Did this ever work or is it a new printer?


----------



## Tim Underwood (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't tried to uninstall the printer drivers. I'll do that now. . . However it has been working fine. Apart from two weeks ago i had a similar problem with the same printer, but clearing the paper jam twice seemed to solve it. . . Thank you for responding!


----------



## Tim Underwood (Oct 27, 2006)

This has not worked . . . What is a firmware error?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried to update the firmware on it?

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...iesId=411179&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=228


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

Does this help?


----------



## Tim Underwood (Oct 27, 2006)

Firstly, updating the firmware sorted the problem out and now i can print to my hearts delight! But secondly i would like to thank you all for your help with this problem! I'm very greatful. I hope that i can provide some help in the future to others. . .
Regards
Tim


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Glad that you are now able to print again 

If you are happy to mark this as solved you can do so in the Thread Tools at the top of your first post.


----------

